# ideas for a 300 gallon tank



## Albino_101 (Aug 14, 2008)

hey guys, i just bought a 300 gallon tank, and i dont have any ideas as what to put in it,


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

My jealousy, because it's big enough to need a tank that size! Boy, I wish I had one. Get a school of oscars


----------



## Albino_101 (Aug 14, 2008)

i would put my albino oscar in there, but he is almost 2 feet in length and would probably kill anything else i put in, i bought the 300 gallon tank for my living room which was really empty in one corner. im thinking of putting in plecos, platys, plants of course, but past that i dont know what other fish to put in.


----------



## tenaj-6 (Jun 25, 2008)

How about a school of clown loaches


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2008)

What are the dimensions of the tank?

Any pics?

What size tank is your oscar in? I think he would enjoy a 300 gallon tank at almost 2 feet. 

While on the subject of oscars, could you put up a pic of the oscar? I've never seen nor heard of a 2 foot oscar.

Plecos will likely eat/uproot any plants you put in the tank. They get about 2 feet long. 

Your gonna need ALOT of light to put plants in that tank. I would suggest just putting in fake plants with some SA cichlids (like your oscar, some green terors, jacks, etc.) and some plecos and possibly some types of catfishes.


----------



## Sideswipe (Aug 5, 2008)

im so jealous!

A Rift Lake Tank. Sand substrate, lots of large smooth stones and plenty of stunning Haps from Malawi. 1Male to 3Female ratio. what a sight that will be!


----------



## seLki (Aug 9, 2008)

get some ruby red pea****************s and various cichlids as well =)


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Yah, albino peac0cks and albino zebras would be pretty neat. But since you already have a huge oscar, I think I have to second the notion of giving him first dibs. There must be some large tetra you can keep with him and some plecos.


----------



## Albino_101 (Aug 14, 2008)

my oscar is in a 210 gallon tank in my den, i think ill make this 300 gallon tank a coral reef(ill need pounds and pounds of aquarium salt) my oscar isnt 2 ft i remeasured him and he is only 1ft and 10 inches(from tip of tail to tip of mouth) he is like 11 years old now. as for pics my digital camera just broke so no pics for now. ill see if i can get a pic of the tank from the website of the store i bought it from.


----------



## Albino_101 (Aug 14, 2008)

here it is


----------



## Ghosty (Aug 4, 2008)

thats nice


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2008)

I hope you have a ton of money to put into that tank if you want a full blown coral reef. You're gonna need it. And you'll need a lot more than some marine salt.


----------



## Albino_101 (Aug 14, 2008)

yeah i know ive been saving up some monmey lately(like 3 grand so far) andim currently researching on how to do a coral reef.


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

What to do with a 300 gallon tank? Send it to me... PO Box 101...

You have a terrific opportunity here to build a freshwater masterpiece. Think about all of your options for months, ask questions, get consults, and then build a tank that you will be proud of your whole-life through.


----------



## MaelStrom (Jun 24, 2007)

Albino_101 said:


> yeah i know ive been saving up some monmey lately(like 3 grand so far) andim currently researching on how to do a coral reef.


It will cost you more than that, just FYI.


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2008)

Is that the exact tank you're getting?


----------



## Albino_101 (Aug 14, 2008)

yes its the exact tank im gettin


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2008)

That's kind of weird because I've seen that same exact picture on another website...


----------



## sarahbellum (Feb 28, 2008)

Albino_101 said:


> ill see if i can get a pic of the tank from the website of the store i bought it from.


(not his pic)


----------



## MaelStrom (Jun 24, 2007)

Nor his tank...


----------



## Peppee (Jul 24, 2008)

Lots of neons!


----------



## seLki (Aug 9, 2008)

get 10,000 guppies LOL


----------



## karazy (Nov 2, 2007)

if ur gonna reef it, first of all learn as much as you can, and then second of all think if you can do all the maintenance a 3000 reef needs. and also with a 300 reef u basicaly have to have it plumbed IMHO


----------



## fishboy689 (Jul 16, 2008)

Freshwater would be much easier, I would personally get oscars since they are awesome fish.


----------



## coheedrules (Oct 29, 2007)

How about a breeding setup for royal plecos...


----------



## frogman5 (Mar 13, 2007)

yeh i would go with oscars and a few bottom dwellers and a clown knifefish


----------



## flameethrower (Aug 28, 2008)

My dad has a 1200Gallon indoor above ground acrylic pond in his add on to the house. he keeps your basic fish form the great lakes where wer efrom. he buys them from farms as babies. 
right now theres 2 rainbow trouts 3 large mouth bass and 3 pelcos. hes i nthe mist of adding a salmon of some sort.

so maybe you could keep Bass or somethin


----------



## Mustang Boy (Aug 27, 2008)

How about decent sized schools of every kind of tetra you can find


----------



## Alin10123 (May 22, 2005)

How much maintenance do you want to put into it? What about a nice school of discus?


----------



## MaelStrom (Jun 24, 2007)

Guys, he never had a 300 gallon tank. He just made it up for some attention, I guess.


----------

